# [SOLVED] ANTIVIR Warnings: C:\hiberfil.sys and C:\pagefile.sys



## l8start (Nov 16, 2008)

Newly downloaded ANTIVIR Antivirus program, ran first scan and got this in my results:

C:\hiberfil.sys
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
C:\pagefile.sys
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
Does anybody know WHAT these files are? Should I delete them? Does this mean they could contain viruses?
Thanks, l8start


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: ANTIVIR Warnings: C:\hiberfil.sys and C:\pagefile.sys*

Hi -

These are legit Windows files. AVs can't open them because it's a protected system file, and they are locked.

hiberfil.sys deals with OS hibernation.

pagefile.sys deals with virtual memory. It compliments your RAM by using hard drive space as more memory.

hiberfil.sys: see Hibernate

pagefile.sys: see Paging


----------



## l8start (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: ANTIVIR Warnings: C:\hiberfil.sys and C:\pagefile.sys*

Hi, Thank you VERY much. First time with this AV program, and I've never seen a result like that before. All set now, Thanks! 
l8start


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: ANTIVIR Warnings: C:\hiberfil.sys and C:\pagefile.sys*

Cheers. :wave:


----------

